# Gavel & Block Challenge - VOTING



## The100road (May 31, 2020)

Thank you everyone who participated in this challenge it was a lot of fun and I enjoyed seeing everyone's takes on it. You did not have to participate to vote; honestly the more voters the better. Remember the winner of this challenge gets to pick the next one. Please vote for your favorite below:

@Eric Rorabaugh









@The100road












@Rocking RP




@Spinartist 




@trc65

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## The100road (May 31, 2020)

@Tom Smart













@Tony




@Steve in VA








@Gdurfey

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## The100road (May 31, 2020)

@T. Ben

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 1, 2020)

Outstanding job everyone! Stan, great idea, thanks for putting this all together!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 1, 2020)

Wish we could vote for more than one. So hard to choose just the one

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 1, 2020)

Great job everyone; looking forward to the next challenge!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 1, 2020)

I've never seen so many good looking knockers in one place! 


Another great challenge has been completed. I love this this concept, I can't wait to see more of em!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm sitting here wondering who's going to win this one; the suspense is killing me!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The100road (Jun 3, 2020)

Today is the last day for voting! Please vote for your favorite gavel and block.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wombat (Jun 3, 2020)

Wow! who knew a gavel could look so good!
I'll vote, but it won't be easy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The100road (Jun 4, 2020)

The votes are In and the winner is @trc65 

congratulations Tim, I can wait to see what you come up with for the next challenge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 4, 2020)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 4, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Congratulations Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats Tim! Outstanding job everyone! Thanks for running this Stan!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats Tim! Well deserved 

thanks Stan for the contest I didn’t get to participate in

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 4, 2020)

Wasn't anybody's fault but your own there Bean!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 4, 2020)

Way to go Tim!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 4, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Wasn't anybody's fault but your own there Bean!


Oh I agree

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 4, 2020)

If you don't have any wood for a challenge, I'll sell ya some!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats Tim. Beautiful piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats Tim, and nice job all around by everyone!

Let's see what Tim has in store for us now!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats Tim,that is a fantastic piece of work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 4, 2020)

Congrats Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2020)

Wow! Tim by a landslide!!!
Well done sir. Congratulations on the win.
And kudos to everyone who accepted the challenge and made a worthy entry!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 4, 2020)

Congratulations, Tim. You deserved that one. The wood is ok, the proportions are good, but the extra work you put into the details took it over the top. You deserve Kudos from all of us. Thanks. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks to all of you for your kind comments! 

And, a big thank you to everyone who is participating in these challenges, either by making items or just commenting from the peanut gallery. So far, I've made three different projects for the first time and learned a lot in the process. 

The best part of these challenges is not producing a vote getting project, but rather seeing how others approach the task at hand and seeing the different designs and details. Having said that, I highly encourage everyone who hasn't joined in yet to do so.

OK, enough for the speech....

On to the next challenge. I was going to ask for suggestions, but think I've got a good one, so if you have ideas, you're just going to have to win the next one.

I've got to think a little on specifics, but plan to have it posted later tonight.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------

